# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Sterben – in Thailand für alle gleich?

## Joseph

Ich empfinde es als höchst gerecht, dass alle Menschen sterben müssen und keiner was mitnehmen darf… Aber in Thailand scheinen gewisse Menschen anders zu sterben als andere, wenigstens legt die Sprache nahe, dass im Thai sterben und sterben nicht nur zweierlei, sondern vielerlei ist….

Hier möchte ich den Begriff „sterben“ im Thai untersuchen. (Auf die Idee bin ich heute gekommen, nachdem ein „ungefähr 90-jähriger“ Mitglied im Board geworden ist…)

Das allergewöhnlichste, häufigste Wort für „sterben“ ist ??? (etwa; dtaai). Es ist aber nur Zufall, dass es im Englischen ein fast gleich lautendes Wort gibt: ‚die’ = sterben. – Man hört im Thai oft ??????????  (etwa: khaudtaailääo) = er ist gestorben, er ist schon tot. 

(Damit nichts zu tun hat der Ausruf, den die Thais öfter ausstoßen, wenn ihnen etwas Überraschendes begegnet: ???????, etwa: dtaailääo, was man mit „Meine Güte!“ übersetzen könnte.)

Ein ebenso gewöhnliches, allgemeines Wort für ‚sterben’ ist ????  (etwa. si-e). Das Wort kommt aus dem Chinesischen (‚si’ = sterben). Wenn der Kontext klar ist, kann man sagen: ??????????? (etwa: khausi-elääo)  = er ist gestorben, er ist schon tot. Wenn der Zusammenhang nicht deutlich macht, was gemeint ist, setzt man besser ein Wort dazu: ????????? (etwa: si-echiwid) = sein Leben lassen. 

Ein ‚höflicheres’ Wort, das zeigt, dass der Sprecher eine höhere Stellung hat bzw. dass der Sprecher sich bewusst ist, in einer gehobenen Atmosphäre zu sprechen, ist ?????????? (etwa: thönggähgamm). Dieses Wort kommt aus dem Altindischen und enthält das Wort ???? (Aussprache entweder ‚gamma’ aus dem Sanskrit oder ‚gamm’ aus dem Pali), wenn ich diesen wichtigen buddhistischen Begriff richtig verstehe, heißt das ‚Folgen von früher begangenen Handlungen’ oder Kharma.’thönggähgamm’ bedeutet, dass man sein Kharma erreicht hat…

Rein schriftsprachlich findet sich ???? (etwa: morana, aus dem Sanskrit) bzw. das daraus abgeschliffenere, verkürzte Paliwort  ???? (etwa: moon mit offenem, langenm ‚o’). Dieses Wort ist mit dem lateinischen ‚mori’ = sterben , dem griechischen ‚maraino’ = ich lösche aus und unserem „Mord“ verwandt und findet sich z.B. auf praktisch allen Grabsteinen in Thailand: gestorben am….

Kaum erwähnenswert ist das Wort ???? (etwa: moan) = sterben. Es kommt nur in der alten Poesie vor. Der einzige Satz, bei dem es mir je begegnet ist, lautete: „Ich werde mit Dir sterben, Geliebte“ und ist eher kitschig…

Nun, welches der bisher aufgelisteten Wörter  verwendet wird, bestimmt eher der Sprecher, je nachdem, zu wem er verspricht, in welcher Umgebung er spricht. Diese Art Wortwahl hat aber nichts mit dem Toten zu tun und ist nur ein weiterer Beweis für die Mehrgleisigkeit des Thai.. 

Die folgenden Wörter jedoch können nur bei bestimmten Verstorbenen benutzt werden. Das heißt, diese haben eigene Wörter für’s Sterben, als wäre das Sterben bei ihnen etwas Anderes!

Nehmen wir König und Königin. Unmöglich, hier die Wörter ??? oder ???? zu verwenden. Nein es muss ?????? (etwa: sawannakhod) sein! Das kommt aus dem Sanskrit swargagati, svarga = Himmel, Paradies, gati = gehen (steckt in unserem ‚geht). Also, der König stirbt nicht einfach, er geht zum Paradies!

Bei einem hohen Adligen (früher auch beim Herrscher eines Vasallenstaates, aber das gibt’s ja heute nicht mehr) benutzt man ????????????? (etwa: thönggähphirahlai). Phirahlai ist der Ort, wo sich Indra aufhalten soll…

Nur beim Kronprinz dürfte man sagen: ?????? (etwa: thiwongkod), was ein Wörterbuch wörtlich mit ‚zum himmlichen Hafen gehen’ übersetzt.

Ist man dagegen ein gewöhnlicher Prinz oder eine gewöhnliche Prinzessin, also nicht gleichzeitig auch Thronerbe, stirbt man wieder anders: Hier benutzt man ??????????? (etwa: sinphrachon), das kommt aus dem Sanskrit und heißt etwa „das Dasein beenden“. 

Auch für Mönche gibt es ein eigenes Wort: ???????????? (etwa: tönggähmoranaphaap), was wörtlich heißt: ‚hat den Zustand des Todes erreicht’. 

Joseph

P.S.: Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: ich liste die Wörter nur (als Beispiele) auf, weil es mir interessant erscheint, dass man bei „höheren“ Menschen je nach Stand ein anderes Wort für ‚sterben’ benutzt. Auf keinen Fall soll jemand versuchen, sich die Wörter einzuprägen…Im Übrigen benutzt nur der ‚gebildete’ Thai diese Unterscheidungen….

----------

